# Home Brew/ Melting points/ Temperature



## KingLinc

Guys, The biggest problem people have with crashing is they don't know melting points or what Temperature  to cook some compounds at. Knowing these two things and how long to cook is very important. Most compounds have a low melting point that you can place in a beaker and put in boiling water and you'll be fine, but compounds that have high melting points, you'll need the correct temp to cook it in or it will crash 

Here's a list of compounds that typically crash because they don 't get hot enough. cook at these temperatures. You don't need any harsh chemicals. BB,BA,  oil and powder

Anadrol- 311-378F

dbol- 311-378F

Winstrol -446-450F you will need to cook this for 5.5-6hrs

Test Base- 311-350F

Anavar- 446-450F


----------



## hgmara

And if you cook Winni for 6 hours BB won't evaporate from the solution?
BA is ok to add when cooled down


----------



## KingLinc

If the BB evaporates, the winny would most likely crash. If it did evaporate, you would lose that amount in in your batch. We do 250ml and still yield 25 10ml vials


----------



## cage99

KingLinc said:


> Guys, The biggest problem people have with crashing is they don't know melting points or what Temperature  to cook some compounds at. Knowing these two things and how long to cook is very important. Most compounds have a low melting point that you can place in a beaker and put in boiling water and you'll be fine, but compounds that have high melting points, you'll need the correct temp to cook it in or it will crash
> 
> Here's a list of compounds that typically crash because they don 't get hot enough. cook at these temperatures. You don't need any harsh chemicals. BB,BA,  oil and powder
> 
> Anadrol- 311-378F
> 
> dbol- 311-378F
> 
> Winstrol -446-450F you will need to cook this for 5.5-6hrs
> 
> Test Base- 311-350F
> 
> Anavar- 446-450F


How did you go about determining the length of time a particular hormone needs to be heated past it’s melting point.  Is there a formula for determining this at all?  

Cage


----------



## cage99

Cmon King; update this please… patiently waiting for my chemistry lesson.

Cage


----------



## spkf

دولار كم دينار عراقي
					

MSGW ILINK3 لمنتجات CME و Brokertec متوفرة الآن في UAT لاختبار العملاء.إنها ADL ، منصة برمجة algo المرئية التي غيرت قواعد اللعبة والتي أطلقناها مع  7.




					myfemalefunda.com
				





			http://marebradio.com/اكتتاب-التعليم/
		

https://advocatesnairobi.com/سعر-الزمرد-في-الجزائر/





						الاسهم التداول
					

المنتج ET Micro AUD / USD / 6C خيارات التداول نعم مضاعف 100،000 دولار الحد الأدنى للسعر 0.




					kerbymethodconsulting.com
				



https://angosiam.com/تحويل-عملات-من-درهم-اماراتي-الى-دينار-ا/


----------



## spkf

https://angosiam.com/التلاقيح-المعترف-بها-في-أوروبا/
https://enjazalkhaleej.com/كورس-البورصة-فى-الجامعة-الامريكية/
https://advocatesnairobi.com/تحويل-اليورو-الى-الدينار-الجزائري-في-ا/
https://advocatesnairobi.com/كم-سعر-حذاء-ميسي/





						طاقه القدر الحلقه الاخيره
					

مقالة - سلعة البيتكوين في عام 2021: الاحتمالات.




					enjazalkhaleej.com


----------



## spkf

https://enjazalkhaleej.com/ما-هو-سعر-اونصة-الذهب-اليوم/
https://advocatesnairobi.com/العملة-اللبنانية-مقابل-الدولار/
https://advocatesnairobi.com/فوائد-بنك-القاهرة-2022/
https://advocatesnairobi.com/كم-يستطيع-الانسان-العيش-بدون-ماء/
https://starsone.site/وظائف-شركة-أمازون-السعودية/


----------



## spkf

https://myfemalefunda.com/كتاب-التحليل-الفني-للاسواق-المالية/
https://myfemalefunda.com/الدول-الخضراء-في-الامارات/





						تداول اون لاين
					

متى يمكنني إخراج المال؟ مع 401 (ك) التقليدية أو الجيش الجمهوري الايرلندي ، فإنك تدفع الضرائب بمعدل ضريبة الدخل عند الحصول على أموال.1٪ ، بينما أغلق مؤشر Hang Seng HSI منخفضًا بنسبة -1.




					enjazalkhaleej.com
				



https://advocatesnairobi.com/تحويل-العملة-من-الدولار-الى-الدينار-ال/
https://myfemalefunda.com/سعر-الريال-السعودى-بالسوق-السوداء/


----------

